

Meet Beme - uptown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mixsze6uJPg

======
ablation
I was mildly put off at being made to watch a video to find out what something
is when it could be adequately explained in the description of the video
itself.

I clicked out after about 30 seconds, at which point I still didn't have an
explanation as to what I was watching. I'm sure I'll hear about Beme again if
it's worthwhile. If not - no great loss.

